# Anyone know a good gunsmith



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My dads Browning B2000 has been jamming all season long and I have tried everything I can to rectify it. (Dad passed away about 20 years ago). I need to find a good gunsmith that can diagnose and fix the problem. It usually jams on the second shot but today it started jamming on the first shot a lot too. It's jamming every time now and I am really wanting to get this solved if I can.

I also have an older Remington 1100 with a fixed full choke that I can use for the rest of the season but I will obviously need to have that full choke reamed out to modified or imp modified for steel shot use. If anyone has a good gunsmith in the greater SL area please let me know.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufa...4/Shotguns-35562/B-2000-40771.htm?results=All

Here's a schematic check for missing or parts that are in the wrong place.

I have an old 1100 that I shoot steel shot through the full choke regularly just don't shoot anything bigger than 2s.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> If anyone has a good gunsmith in the greater SL area please let me know.


Give Karl McKnight a call at 801-831-0310 (McKnight's Gunsmithing in West Jordan). He can probably fix you up on both issues.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

dubob said:


> Give Karl McKnight a call at 801-831-0310 (McKnight's Gunsmithing in West Jordan). He can probably fix you up on both issues.


 I haven't used Karl but I did run into him at a skeet shoot in St. George last year. He attends shoots all over with a traveling shot gun smith trailer doing repairs on the spot. I have to believe the guy knows his stuff.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Lynn Yaunt is good, a ex machinist.

I tried to get a hold of Karl McNight twice last week left a call back number to his pager, and left a message. No return call!!! I am beginning to wonder were my gun is, He has had it since the end of May!

Lynn'S Gun Repair
(801) 825-7596
Location:
(see map below) 
749 North 4100 West
West Point, UT. 84015
Mailing Address: 
Yaunt, Lynn W
749 North 4100 West
West Point, UT. 84015


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Since I live in Hooper, I use Lynn for most of my immediate needs and he has always been reliable. I've used Karl a couple of times at the World Senior Games in Hurricane and he was very knowledgeable about shotguns. I even called Karl a month ago to discuss a problem with my Beretta A400 and he recommended another gunsmith for my situation. I had no problem with contacting him at the number listed above. And since LL asked for a good gunsmith in the SLC area, I still believe Karl would be his best bet. Lynn would be a good choice as well if LL were willing to drive up to Davis County.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dubob said:


> Since I live in Hooper, I use Lynn for most of my immediate needs and he has always been reliable. I've used Karl a couple of times at the World Senior Games in Hurricane and he was very knowledgeable about shotguns. I even called Karl a month ago to discuss a problem with my Beretta A400 and he recommended another gunsmith for my situation. I had no problem with contacting him at the number listed above. And since LL asked for a good gunsmith in the SLC area, I still believe Karl would be his best bet. Lynn would be a good choice as well if LL were willing to drive up to Davis County.


I spoke to Karl yesterday and he seemed helpful and knowledgeable. I am a little concerned if someone is having trouble getting their gun back from 5 or 6 months ago. This gun has extreme sentimental value. My mom and dad are both gone and mom had given it to dad one year as an anniversary present. If it were to be "lost" or I would never get it back I would be devastated.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Utmuddguy said:


> https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufa...4/Shotguns-35562/B-2000-40771.htm?results=All
> 
> Here's a schematic check for missing or parts that are in the wrong place.
> 
> I have an old 1100 that I shoot steel shot through the full choke regularly just don't shoot anything bigger than 2s.


Normally shoot 3's or more typically 4's. I may use it as a stop gap until I get the Browning back in working order again.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Finally go a hold of Karl this morning. Gun still not done, just need a adjustable comb. He will take on more work than he can do at times. I could have sent the stock of, or had Lynn Yaunt do the comb for about twice the price, but would have had the gun back in less than two weeks with Lynn Yaunt. 10Tenner


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Wanted to say Lynn Yaunt is a machinist, has a small shop and can make parts, and is perfectionist at what he dose. You pay for what you get. I had a adjustable comb put on a 391. He machined a support bracket for the screws to mount to for the base part. Hind sight I should have spent the extra money. 10Tenner


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> I haven't used Karl but I did run into him at a skeet shoot in St. George last year. He attends shoots all over with a traveling shot gun smith trailer doing repairs on the spot. I have to believe the guy knows his stuff.


It took about 3 weeks and multiple things to look at but he says it's fixed now and it's only $20 !!! I have never had a gunsmith do anything including evaluation for under about $40. If it is not a pressing immediate need I would recommend this guy for any shotgun repairs but just remember he is not great on following up with you so what you need to do is ask him for a date you should follow up with him on and do it. I hope we can go out in the next couple of weeks to give it a field test and verify that she's working right once again.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Search for gunsmiths on the forum. This topic popps up a ton and there are lots of suggestions on here


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Firearms pro in Layton seems to be a good guy, and Barlow down in salt lake is good but wait times are a little long with him .


----------

